# LG Refrigerator (LRBN20510WW) is leaking from the bottom



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> it keeps leaking water


Where? 
Inside? On the floor?
If on the floor, any ice inside the freezer?

jeff.


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe you can call LG service center and ask them what the best thing to do is.


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Is that a self defrosting refrigerator? Or maybe the condenser has a problem. 
Best is contact your manufacturer


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

is there ice on the bottom of the freezer. If so the drain clogged and every time it defrosts the water is running out the door instead of to the drain pan


----------

